
Why 90% patents are crap - nitin_flanker
http://www.greyb.com/why-90-of-the-patents-are-valueless/
======
maxxxxx
Yesterday during a design meeting somebody mentioned there are patents about
uploading log files from a device we would be violating with a solution we had
cooked up in 5 minutes. Totally insane.

Unless somebody comes up with a simple idea for determining whether a patent
is real innovation I think we should give up on patents or make them very
short term like 2 years for software. It would require changes to a lot of
business models but I think in the long run we would be better off.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Most of the software patents are crap. There is a patent on loading animation.
Amazon has on one click payement. Apple has on slide lock. There is so much
bullshit things in software patents. Then comes Pharma. Other than that, most
of the industry file quality patents.

------
Grishnakh
This article is clearly wrong, because it says 90% of patents are "crap".

The truth is that 100% of patents are crap. The whole system should just be
abolished. All it does is give monopoly rights to huge corporations and
prevent competition.

~~~
nitin_flanker
No, you can go specific and say that 100% of software patents are crap but
that is not true for every industry. Plus, until someone doesn't own a
patent,he is an anti patent and the day he finds something worth patentable,
he go to a court to protect it and yeah to defend it too when someone else
infringes it. Then, he never thinks that let him use. There is difference in
approach you know. Until you don't own one, you are always like this.

A patent, in essence, provides an inventor incentive for disclosing his
invention. Nobody, otherwise, in this money centric world would be spending
billions in R&D to invent something if there is no incentive in that.

Saying that 100% patents are crap isn't a good thing, I believe. You can once
give it another stance; by not looking at it through software lens alone.

Try once.

~~~
Grishnakh
No individual can own a patent and successfully defend it in court. The
barrier to entry is too high. Patents only benefit corporations which use them
to prevent competition from smaller companies which can't afford the legal
costs of patent battles.

If you're in favor of patents, then you oppose small business, and you want to
live in a world ruled by oligopolies.

